# Stocking a 20g tank



## likethesearchengine (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi all,

I am new to the hobby, and I want to stock my tank with some brightly colored, amicable fish. I have live plants (6 total), a piece of aquarium hardwood, and 3 aquarium rocks. Also, I have black gravel. 

As far as I know, only the live plants part is relevant.

In any case, I have two ideas for how to stock this tank in mind. Either:

a) 3 male/3 femaleRed Swordtails,5 or 7 Green Tiger Barbs, 6 or 8 Neon Tetras, and 1 "mystery snail."

b)5 male/5 female Fancy Guppies, 6 or 8 Neon Tetras, and 1 "mystery snail."

I'm kind of leaning toward (a). In either case, either a few swordtails or a few guppies would be the first fish, with the rest added later.

Any advice? Either setup sound better? Is it too many fishies?:fish10: I know that the maximum inches of fish would be too high, but that's why I am asking you. Is it about maximum (where a swordtail counts as 4", or is there a different way of calculating it?)

Thanks!


----------



## ZenosX (Sep 12, 2011)

Both a and b are extremely overstocked for a 20 gallon aquarium.


----------



## likethesearchengine (Sep 21, 2011)

So... then I need to calculate based on the max fish size? Maybe option a) should be 1/1 swordtails and 5 barbs, plus the snail? Seems very low, but what do I know. That would be 23 inches of fish, I think, plus the snail?

And b) should be 3/3, 6, and 1?

I was afraid it would be overstocked... what do I cut?

Edit: Could a) be 2/2 swordtails? I heard that the green tiger barbs should be in groups of 5 or more.


----------



## ZenosX (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes you calculate based on their maximum size. In a tank of that size if you are keeping tiger barbs, I would not suggest anything else. Likewise with the sword tails as they are both semi-aggressive community fish. I have a 20 gallon with 5 regular tiger bars. They are great fish, but you have to be willing to put up with their aggressive nature. I have 5 which is a good number to start with, but i am considering adding one or two more when i start growing live plants. If you really want something else i would suggest some oto cats.


----------



## likethesearchengine (Sep 21, 2011)

Two new plans! I do want multiple varieties of colorful fish, so, here goes:
a)1 swordtail, 1 mystery snail, 5 green tiger barbs.
b) 2/2 platies, 1 mystery snail, 1 fancy guppy, 6 neon tetras

I found a neat stocking tool (aqadvisor), and both of these setups are right on the edge of acceptable, but it includes their 35% margin of safety.

As far as I know, both of these aquariums would be able to coexist fine.

I am now leaning toward (b). Any new comments?

With some more consideration, (c) 1/1 platy, 1 mystery snail, 1 fancy guppy, 6 neon tetras, and 1 dwarf gourami. I'm now leaning toward C. 

My plan would be to get the pair of platys first and make sure I can keep them alive, and then to add the rest a week or so later.


----------



## ZenosX (Sep 12, 2011)

Your plan a would not work, but i have not found any issue with b or c. As always before you buy any of them do as much research as possible to avoid any problems. Good luck!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Tiger Barbs are NOT a good idea in a 20g tank. They are known fin nippers and will chase any other fish you have in the tank. (If you don't have enough of them, they will even chase each other.)

I've got a 20g tank that is over stocked, *but* I've been in/around this hobby for most of my life and I've got 2 filters that are rated for my tank size and above, plus the tank is _heavily_ planted with live plants and I am very very good with weekly water changes and maintenance. (I have 7 Cardinal Tetras, 4 Fire Honey Gouramis, 3 Oto Cats, 2 African Dwarf Frogs, 2 Black Diamond Shrimp and 4 Assassin Snails.) The tank doesn't _look_ over stocked, (through all the plants I usually only ever see the Cardinals and 1 or 2 Gouramis) but according to "Aqua Advisor" it is. But, Aqua Advisor also says although it's over stocked, I still have above 100% filtration, which is why it's ok. (I have an Aqua Clear 30 on the tank, which is rated for tanks up to 30g - and I have an Aqua Clear 20 on the tank, which is rated for tanks up to 20g.) I also have an air stone for added oxygen - the plants also help eat ammonia and nitrates, and they give off oxygen.

I think with a 20g you could go with 7 Neon Tetras and 3 guppies - if you put as many live, fast growing plants in your tank as possible! (If you have trouble seeing the fish through all the plants, you're doing good!) Also, you need to be sure your filter is rated for above a 20g tank, or put a second filter on the tank.


----------



## likethesearchengine (Sep 21, 2011)

My plan is now to go with 1 M and 1 F Platy, 1 Mystery Snail, 1 Fancy M Guppy, 6 (maybe 8) neon tetra, and 1 dwarf gourami.

Aqadvisor says that (with 6 tetras) is completely fine, and they have a built-in 35% margin of safety. I am looking forward to the (relatively) wide variety of fish in the tank. Here's hoping it works out.


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

You need to have a 2:1 female to male ratio with livebearers (platies, swords, mollies, etc.) or your fish will not do very well. A higher ratio is better. I wouldn't get one guppy as they seem to be depressed by themselves and won't flash or shimmy like happy, healthy guppies do. If you want a variety of fish I would go with different kinds of the same breed. Like Two female pineapple swords, two female sunburst swords, and a couple males. Or 6 neons, and six danios would be interesting. Hatchetfish with catfish and a gourami. Do your research and don't take on more than you can handle. If you do neither you nor your fish will be happy and your pocketbook will be much ligher than it needs to be. Do it right and you have a tank that is beautiful and practically takes care of itself.


----------



## likethesearchengine (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah, I am trying to do my research, but everything - and I mean everything - out there contradicts something else in some way. 

For instance, I've ready that 1 male alone is OK for livebearers, and 1M:1F is also ok for livebearers. The 1M:2F only applies when you have multiple males, some say. I have also heard the 1:2 ratio applied universally. I don't know which is right, but logic leads me to the multiple males theory.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Even livebearer books will say 2:1. Some places may say 3:1. Never heard the thing with only if there are multiple males. I think the reason is the male Guppy tends to want to chase fish for purposes of mating near endlessly. If he has at least 2 to chase, at least they will get a break now and again. I bought a tank that had 1 male Guppy in it and I just left him in there by himself....seemed to do fine to me.


----------

